# I just saw cats....



## Ghostbird (Dec 26, 2019)

I kind of liked it, despite the creepiness.  The music and dancing was pretty good.  The character design though .....   I wish they had just done full on anthro characters.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 26, 2019)

Fully anthro characters, hyper-realistic ones would have looked just as creepy in my opinion. I feel it's one of those movies where you can't really make the character look perfect.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 26, 2019)

Ghostbird said:


> I kind of liked it, despite the creepiness.  The music and dancing was pretty good.  The character design though .....   I wish they had just done full on anthro characters.


I have words to describe cats, but they aren't mine


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 31, 2019)

I would much rather just see the play live.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 31, 2019)

Anthrasmagoria said:


> I would much rather just see the play live.


Your ID pic, goddamn........it's magnificent


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 31, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> Your ID pic, goddamn........it's magnificent


Thanks!


----------



## Mambi (Dec 31, 2019)

Ghostbird said:


> I kind of liked it, despite the creepiness.  The music and dancing was pretty good.  The character design though .....   I wish they had just done full on anthro characters.



Me too, the bodies are fine enough, but for the faces, just go full out. We KNOW it's the stars under there, let them have an actual cat face...or at least something closer. As it is, it's like a human face cutout on a cardboard cat picture.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 31, 2019)

Top comment on IMDb.

"1 | Only a one because I can't give it zero.
Seriously, take $10.00, pop some popcorn, grab a drink from the fridge and set the $10.00 on fire....you will be more entertained."

Oof, savage...


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

Ghostbird said:


> I kind of liked it, despite the creepiness.  The music and dancing was pretty good.  The character design though .....   I wish they had just done full on anthro characters.


The trailer scared me


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Top comment on IMDb.
> 
> "1 | Only a one because I can't give it zero.
> Seriously, take $10.00, pop some popcorn, grab a drink from the fridge and set the $10.00 on fire....you will be more entertained."
> ...


You're not wrong


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2020)

Is it creepy enough that you can watch it just for the spoop value?


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 19, 2020)

Don't know if ya'll know this but, cats is actually based upon a real life broadway show.
My mom and sister saw it like a few months back and they thought it was pretty good lol
But really tho look it up as it's based upon a real performance.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jan 19, 2020)

I watched a televised version of the stage musical about 20 years ago and I still have Magical Mr Mistoffelees stuck in my head on loop.

I was obsessed with cats (the animal) and always secretly liked cats (the musical) because I was a weird cat-tard.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 26, 2020)

I... think the hate towards the character design is a little overblown.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 26, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I watched a televised version of the stage musical about 20 years ago and I still have Magical Mr Mistoffelees stuck in my head on loop.
> 
> I was obsessed with cats (the animal) and always secretly liked cats (the musical) because I was a weird cat-tard.


Sorry, all I can think of now.  lol.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't know why they didn't make it more khajit like instead of the weird cat human hybrids...


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 30, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Sorry, all I can think of now.  lol.



Damn... I was thinking of that movie and that line of dialogue and tried not to mention it. Thanks for lowering the tone.

Jesus titty fucking Christ indeed.


----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2020)

"...there are moments in “Cats” I would gladly pay to unsee, including the baby mice with faces of young girls and the tiny chorus line of cockroach Rockettes — again, with human faces — that Jennyanydots gleefully swallows with a _crunch_."
--from a Review in The Boston Globe


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 30, 2020)

Yup, it's a terrible movie.  Can we resurrect Stanley Kubrick?


----------



## Inkstars (Jan 30, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I don't know why they didn't make it more khajit like instead of the weird cat human hybrids...



Because it's the way the play is done? Basically anyway. They're cats with people faces, with makeup to look like exaggerated cat markings. It's never going to work, hyper-realistic furries would have been terrible too. 

I liked it a lot, but I grew up on CATS, and I loved the 1998 video, and so it's really inevitable for me to like it. *shrug* I think the hate is overblown, but frankly, we're in an era where the coolest thing is apparently raging over things like films.  Relax, it's not hurting anyone. Don't like it? Cool. Like it? Cool. Moving on.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 24, 2020)

Inkstars said:


> Because it's the way the play is done? Basically anyway. They're cats with people faces, with makeup to look like exaggerated cat markings. It's never going to work, hyper-realistic furries would have been terrible too.



You know, I watched it again with friends the other week and I kind of agree with you. As much as I think it would worked with more anthropomorphic looks, it's still a Broadway show on screen so they might have been limited by the ability to make it look ballet and for lack of a better word "LaaaAAAaaaaa!!!!!" and a full feline face that is NOT a cartoon probably wouldn't have done it. A full cartoon could exaggerate easily with feline faces, but if you want to keep it to "realistic creature", then yeah...you probably are right I have to admit! Most of the numbers just wouldn't have worked otherwise and they DID work pretty good I thought. 

I would love to see when the blu-ray comes out if they'll have "test renderings" to see what the other options were they considered. I'd bet there's footage of this exact thing...being rejected. <smile>


----------

